

Ask HN: Recommendations for Java Hosting? - arrowed

I am looking for a good java hosting provider. Can you recommend any?<p>I tried using AppEngine for my Java app, but it has many restrictions at the DB level. Didn't try AWS yet. I am looking for a good hosting provider where I can use MySQL along with my JSPs.<p>Any recommendations?
======
chrisduesing
I have had a good experience with eApps.

<http://www.eapps.com/>

